# Importer un projet dans Xcode, et suggestion à la frappe



## Segaouf (4 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

plusieurs choses m'empêchent d'être confortable sur Xcode, et là j'essai de m'y mettre.

La première, peut-on importer un projet dans Xcode? Par exemple, j'ai commencé un petit programme en Java au boulot en utilisant Xcode, je l'ai exporté dans un fichier, puis-je maintenant l'importer dans Xcode ?

La seconde, une chose que j'adore sur Eclipse Windows, lorsque je tape quelque chose puis CTRL+SPACE, une petite fenêtre s'ouvre me suggérant des méthodes proche de ce que je suis en train de taper. Tout simplement génial. Genre au lieu de taper System.out.println(); je tape sysout CTRL+SPACE et hop .

Je trouve même pas comment faire sa sur Eclipse Mac, et encore moins sur Xcode, le CTRL+SPACE appelant Spotlight sur le mac.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Céroce (5 Juin 2009)

Xcode est plutôt à proscrire pour programmer en Java: il apporte peu de commodités. Xcode est vraiment conçu pour les projets Cocoa.

On ne peut pas importer un projet Eclipse dans Xcode, mais on peut créer un nouveau projet et y mettre les sources. 

Pour la complétion automatique, tape quelques lettres, puis appuie sur Esc.
Tu peux aussi insérer des bouts de code par le menu Edit > Insert Text Macro.


----------



## Segaouf (5 Juin 2009)

Merci pour ta reponse, j'essaierais ce soir en rentrand du boulot.

Qu'entens tu par Xcode apporte peu de commodites pour Java ?


----------



## Céroce (5 Juin 2009)

J'entends que Xcode dispose d'un tas d'outils dont tu n'as que faire (options de build des applis, édition des PList, diagrammes Core Data, etc.) qui le rendent complexe.
Par ailleurs, il ne présente pas d'outil spécifique à Java, pour l'édition d'IHM en particulier.
Pour finir, c'est un assez mauvais éditeur de texte, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de sa lenteur.

Pour programmer en Java, passe ton chemin, il y a quand même mieux (fais une recherche sur ce forum).


----------

